# 5150 imperial + Flow M9



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Your bindings severely outclass your board.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

The board is a cheapy more suited to a beginner...not to say you can't ride it itll probably be flexy and good for park tricks and such... at least with a cheap baord you won't be scared to damage it doing the fun stuff 
The bindings I really don't know much about the M9's but I know flow in general require some setting up so make sure you spend the time to set them up properly and you should have a good time on em.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

talking about cheap boards: i'm from croatia. 
i'll just tell you that this board costs 2000 kn. that's half of our average monthly payment.

:-( life is hard... fuck it. i'll just need to work harder and earn bigger money. :-D


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

holy shit have your monthly pay for a 5150 fuck i dont even wanna know what you would have to do for a WWW


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

+1^

A WWW must be a pretty penny there


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

what's a WWW??


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

K2 World Wide Weapon (Hence, WWW...)

It's a relatively inexpesive board as it's a softy park board, but it is boatloads better than any 5150.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Didn't those bindings cost about as much as the board?


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Didn't those bindings cost about as much as the board?


Yea thats what I was wondering


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

they did. but bindings are something that you buy and have for a few seasons. board is something that you buy, wreck and than buy another.


----------

